# Problemlösung für OOo 1.1.4

## marc

Moin

habe mich mal im Forum umgeschaut. Komischerweise scheint keiner "mein" Problem zu haben mit OOo 1.1.4, auch im Bugreport finde ich nichts was von Relevanz ist. Ich habe versucht mit USE="-gtk -gtk2 -kde -nptl -java".

Teilweise in Kombination wobei ich die in make.conf auch auskommentiert habe. In keiner Weise funktioniert es.

Es ist immer der selbe Fehler. 1.1.4 ist ja stable und im Changelog steht was von Fix.

Fehlermeldung:

```
Making: ../unxlngi4.pro/lib/libsal.so.3.1.0

gcc -c -fPIC -o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/sal_version.o -DUNX  -I../unxlngi4.pro/inc /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.4/work/solenv/src/version.c

g++ -Wl,-z,combreloc -Wl,-z,defs -Wl,-rpath,'$ORIGIN' "-Wl,-hlibsal.so.3" -shared -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--version-script ../unxlngi4.pro/misc/sal_sal.map -L../unxlngi4.pro/lib -L../lib -L/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.4/work/solenv/unxlngi4/lib -L/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.4/work/solver/645/unxlngi4.pro/lib -L/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.4/work/solenv/unxlngi4/lib -LNO_JAVA_HOME/lib -LNO_JAVA_HOME/jre/lib/i386 -LNO_JAVA_HOME/jre/lib/i386/client -LNO_JAVA_HOME/jre/lib/i386/native_threads -L/usr/X11R6/lib ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/sal_version.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/sal_description.o -o ../unxlngi4.pro/lib/libsal.so.3.1.0 ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/utility.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/readline.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/filepath.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/conditn.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/diagnose.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/semaphor.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/socket.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/interlck.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/mutex.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/nlsupport.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/thread.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/module.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/process.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/security.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/profile.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/time.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/file.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/signal.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/pipe.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/system.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/util.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/tempfile.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/file_url.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/file_error_transl.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/file_path_helper.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/uunxapi.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/process_impl.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/file_stat.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/alloc.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/memory.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/cipher.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/crc.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/digest.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/random.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/locale.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/strimp.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/string.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/ustring.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/strbuf.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/ustrbuf.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/uuid.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/rtl_process.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/byteseq.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/uri.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/bootstrap.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/cmdargs.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/macro.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/unload.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/logfile.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/tres.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/math.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/debugprint.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/context.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/convertbig5hkscs.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/converter.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/converteuctw.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/convertgb18030.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/convertiso2022cn.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/convertiso2022jp.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/convertiso2022kr.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/tcvtbyte.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/tcvtmb.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/tcvtutf7.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/tcvtutf8.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/tenchelp.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/tencinfo.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/textcvt.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/textenc.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/unichars.o-ldl -lpthread -lm 

../unxlngi4.pro/slo/process.o(.text+0xe2e): In function `ChildStatusProc':

: undefined reference to `pthread_kill_other_threads_np'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

dmake:  Error code 1, while making '../unxlngi4.pro/lib/libsal.so.3.1.0'

---* TG_SLO.MK *---

ERROR: Error 65280 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.4/work/sal/util

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-1.1.4 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 382, Exitcode 1

!!! Build failed!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

```
# emerge info

Portage 2.0.51-r3 (default-linux/x86/2004.3, gcc-3.3.5, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.10-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.10-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r5

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

Binutils: sys-devel/binutils-2.15.92.0.2-r1

Headers:  sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r2

Libtools: sys-devel/libtool-1.5.2-r7

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aalib acpi alsa apache2 apm arts artswrappersuid avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdparanoia cdr crypt cups divx4linux dmx dv dvd dvdcss dvdr dvdread encode f77 fam flac flash font-server foomaticdb fortran fpx gdbm gif gimpprint glx gpm gtk gtk2 i8x0 imagemagick imlib ipv6 ithreads jbig jpeg jpeg2k kde lcms lesstif libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx mmx2 mng motif mpeg multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nvidia oggvorbis onlynptl opengl oss pam pdflib perl png ppds python qt quicktime readline real rtc scanner sdl skey slang slp snmp spell sse sse2 ssl svgsvga tcltk tcpd threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts ungif unicode usb v4l v4l2 wmf x86 xml xml2 xmms xscreensaver xv xvid zlib linguas_de"
```

Komme selber nicht mehr weiter. OOo-bin kommt nicht in Frage da German. bin-de aus dem .de Overlay ist Version 1.1.3

Vorsichtshalber habe ich mal -uD --newuse world neu kompiliert. Glibc und noch ein paar waren dabei, ansonsten habe ich genug Plattenspeicher (>4 GB) und 768 MB Ram.

1.1.3 liess sich noch gut kompilieren.

Ansätze?

Danke  :Smile: 

----------

## hds

 *marc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> : undefined reference to `pthread_kill_other_threads_np'
> 
> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
> ...

 

ferner sehe ich in deinen useflags "threads". nimm das probehalber mal raus. finde dieses useflag auch garnicht in use.desc   :Shocked: 

----------

## Jinidog

Ich würde mich eher um die CFLAGS sorgen, statt  um die USE-Flags.

Wobei deine ganz in Ordnung scheinen. (mir wären die zu konservativ)

ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass gcc-3.3 Probleme mit march=pentium4 hatte.

Du könntest es mal mit march=pentium3 probieren.

Und wenn du vielleicht doch ein bisschen Performance rausholen willst, installier dir gcc-3.4 und versuch's damit.

----------

## C.W.

Ein Schuss ins Blaue: Ist Dein /var eine eigene Partition und läuft die voll?

----------

## hds

 *Jinidog wrote:*   

> Ich würde mich eher um die CFLAGS sorgen, statt  um die USE-Flags.
> 
> Wobei deine ganz in Ordnung scheinen. (mir wären die zu konservativ)
> 
> 

 

daher verstehe ich deinen kommentar jetzt auch irgendwie garnicht.

da iss nix wildes in seinen cflags, und er hat auch nicht um optimierung seines systems gefragt.

err... naja, warum soll ich mich schon wieder aufregen   :Shocked: 

@marc - probier mal ximian openoffice. die vorletzte (1.1.6 glaub ich) hat noch emerged. und sofern du KDE einsetzt, wird es dir zusagen.

----------

## Jinidog

Vielleicht wegen dem nächsten Satz?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass gcc-3.3 Probleme mit march=pentium4 hatte.
> 
> Du könntest es mal mit march=pentium3 probieren. 

 

----------

## marc

Danke für die Antworten!

Im .ebuild steht zwar was von ... replace march=pentium4 with march=pentium3 , allerdings nur für gcc3.2

Ich habe es trotzdem mal probiert, ohne Erfolg.

/var ist nicht voll, es ist unter / eingehängt.

Ausgabe von  

```
vmstat && df

procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- --system-- ----cpu----

 r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in    cs us sy id wage_lockf

 0  0      0   9620 207648 387352    0    0   274   597 1175   986 25  8 60  6

Dateisystem          1K-Blöcke   Benutzt Verfügbar Ben% Eingehängt auf

/dev/hda5              9775184   3784908   5990276  39% /

/dev/hda7              1959808    149828   1809980   8% /home

none                    387620         0    387620   0% /dev/shm

```

Um das ximian drücke ich mich immer rum, weil es keine neuen OOo builds benutzt. Ausserdem blicke ich da nicht durch welche ximian-ooo == ooo build version ist.

emerge openoffice-ximian will bei mir 1.1.2 installieren, das ist ja uralt!

Ich versuche es trotzdem mal. Bin es gerade am saugen, melde mich dann noch mal.

USE -threads -ithreads -nptl nutzen auch nichts. Das erste mal das ich mit OOo Probleme habe :/

----------

## hds

hmpf.

app-office/openoffice-ximian ~x86

----------

## marc

Ja. Ist die 1.1.3, bin es ja am kompilieren.

Bis jetzt läuft es durch. Schau mer ma.

Trotzdem ärgerlich.

----------

## hds

 *C.W. wrote:*   

> Ein Schuss ins Blaue: Ist Dein /var eine eigene Partition und läuft die voll?

 

moeglich, er schreibt was von 4GB frei. ebuild sagt:

#   It takes about 6 hours on my P4 1.8 with 512mb memory, and the

#   build only needs about 2.1GB of disk space - Azarah.

#

#   You will also need a bucketload of diskspace ... in the order of

#   4-5 gb free to store all the compiled files and installation

#   directories.

also 7GB, 5 /var/tmp/portage und 2 /usr/portage/distfiles  :Wink: 

----------

## suka

Das oben beschriebene Problem sollte mittlerweile gefixt sein, nach nem emerge sync sollte es funktionieren

siehe:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=78499

----------

## schmutzfinger

vielleicht nicht ganz sauber, aber bei mir hats geklappt:

```

mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/app-i18n/openoffice-bin-de

cd /usr/local/portage/app-i18n/openoffice-bin-de

wget http://www.gentoo.de/viewcvs/gentoo-x86/app-i18n/openoffice-bin-de/openoffice-bin-de-1.1.3.ebuild

mv openoffice-bin-de-1.1.3.ebuild openoffice-bin-de-1.1.4.ebuild

ebuild openoffice-bin-de-1.1.4.ebuild digest

emerge openoffice-bin-de

```

----------

